# Can you have a kidney infection with no fever?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I have been having pain on the right side of my back, around where the kidney would be for about 20 hours now. I have had 4 kidney infections before, but the last one was 5 years ago so I don't remember. I don't have a fever and I am not nauseous. I am feel the urge to pee more and some discomfort when I pee. Could it be a kidney infection even though there is no fever?


----------



## CassiopiaTheOnly (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes. You can. I got a kidney infection in late 2004 and I had no fever, just blinding pain to the point that I couldn't breathe. Wound up doped up on morphine for 6 hours. Go Navy. So yeah, it's quite possible. I hope it's not, I hope you feel better


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Go to any major drugstore and get a UTI test strip if you don't want to go to the doctor. Yes, you can. I get kidney pain but no fever (my temp is normally low anyway so "normal" is a fever for me). I don't get nauseous either. But when the doctor taps on my kidney - OUCH!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Shawna, take some probiotics. Specifically, lactobacillis. I assume you know about taking 100% cranberry juice to acidify the urine.

*OT, Kathy*, I read that a "always low" temperature is associated with adrenal fatigue and hypothyroid.

Pat


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

It doesn't seem to be getting worse so I am not going in as of yet. I can't drink cranberry juice because I have interstitial cystitis and it kills my bladder. I have had a low grade temperature since about 11:00pm last night, just in the 99.5-100.5 range. I will keep an eye on it and see what transpires.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

You can get a test strip at the corner drugstore (most of them have them -- marketed by AZO, or others). That'll tell you pretty quickly if you have a UTI (whether it's in your kidneys or not is usually determined by the flank pain and (sometimes) fever.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I can't drink cranberry juice because I have interstitial cystitis and it kills my bladder.

This is an interesting thread by JaneS about interstitial cystitis and salicylate foods. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...r#post12176182

Pat


----------

